# Pressure washer fell in pool :(



## Jeremy0000 (Dec 11, 2014)

Purchased a brand new pressure washer and dropped it in the pool a few hours later while it was running. Had it out of the water in under 15 seconds. Honda GX200. I took the carburetor off, removed the bowl and sprayed with WD-40 and then cleaned it with carb cleaner. Removed the air filter and let it dry out. I drained the gas tank and removed the spark plug. I sprayed WD-40 into spark plug hole and poured in about an ounce of gasoline. I pulled the cord several times until no more gas came out of the hole. I drained the oil let the thing sit with a fan on it for a few hours then put new oil in, and a new spark plug, and reassembled it. It's been a few days now and it won't start. I got a few backfires out of the muffler and saw a flame on one pull, the next morning it was burping through the carb a few times but no start up. Anything else I should try? 
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like there may be a little surface rust on one of the valve stems causing it to stick a little. You need need to remove the valve cover and have a look. Check the valve lash at 1/4" past TDC on the compression stroke. If one of the valves has excessive lash, that's the one that is sticking. 

Spray a little carburetor cleaner on it and or some of your WD-40 and work it in and out by hand until it closes all the way and the valve lash is where it's suppose to be. 

When you reinstall the valve cover, you will need some high temp silicone sealant to use as there is no gasket.


----------



## Jeremy0000 (Dec 11, 2014)

30yearTech said:


> Sounds like there may be a little surface rust on one of the valve stems causing it to stick a little. You need need to remove the valve cover and have a look. Check the valve lash at 1/4" past TDC on the compression stroke. If one of the valves has excessive lash, that's the one that is sticking.
> 
> Spray a little carburetor cleaner on it and or some of your WD-40 and work it in and out by hand until it closes all the way and the valve lash is where it's suppose to be.
> 
> When you reinstall the valve cover, you will need some high temp silicone sealant to use as there is no gasket.


Thanks for the reply, I'll take a look at the valves.


----------



## Jeremy0000 (Dec 11, 2014)

30yearTech said:


> Sounds like there may be a little surface rust on one of the valve stems causing it to stick a little. You need need to remove the valve cover and have a look. Check the valve lash at 1/4" past TDC on the compression stroke. If one of the valves has excessive lash, that's the one that is sticking.
> 
> Spray a little carburetor cleaner on it and or some of your WD-40 and work it in and out by hand until it closes all the way and the valve lash is where it's suppose to be.
> 
> When you reinstall the valve cover, you will need some high temp silicone sealant to use as there is no gasket.


I really want you to know how thankful I am for your help. I did just as you said and my pressure washer started right up and is running like a champ. It may seem trivial, but this was a huge help to me. I spent $700 that I didn't really have on this machine for work after my much bigger pressure washer was stolen from my truck. Times are tough right now and if I didn't get this thing running I would have been pretty screwed. Its just the timing of it all and you saved me. So once again thank you for sharing your expertise and many years of experience with a stranger.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Jeremy0000 said:


> I really want you to know how thankful I am for your help. I did just as you said and my pressure washer started right up and is running like a champ. It may seem trivial, but this was a huge help to me. I spent $700 that I didn't really have on this machine for work after my much bigger pressure washer was stolen from my truck. Times are tough right now and if I didn't get this thing running I would have been pretty screwed. Its just the timing of it all and you saved me. So once again thank you for sharing your expertise and many years of experience with a stranger.


Glad to hear you got it going... :thumbsup: And you are most welcome, I hope you have a great Holiday Season!


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello Jeremy.... I just wanted to let you know you aren't the first to do this... and probably won't be the last!

I received a call from my brother who did the same exact thing earlier this year. He was washing the concrete around his pool with his back to the pump and tugged a little too hard on the hose. Same result! His was a Honda GC190 and he found that it doesn't run under water too well!!! In his case, the engine locked up tight as a drum. I did the same as you and in addition, poured Seafoam down the plug hole and let it marinate over night. A slight tug of a wrench on the crankshaft and it freed up. After some disassembly and rinses with Seafoam, it all went back together and ran like a champ.

If it weren't for bad luck, my brother would have no luck. While waiting for me to repair his unit, he borrowed his neighbor's brand new one(literally, never used). He set it up and picked up where he left off. Once again, ignoring the power unit, while washing away he heard a loud hissing and realized his pressure was gone. He turned around and realized the hose had laid across the muffler.  

Needless to say his neighbor received a brand new hose in return!!!

Smile Jeremy!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FloridaFam (Jan 24, 2021)

30yearTech said:


> Glad to hear you got it going... 👍 And you are most welcome, I hope you have a great Holiday Season!





30yearTech said:


> Sounds like there may be a little surface rust on one of the valve stems causing it to stick a little. You need need to remove the valve cover and have a look. Check the valve lash at 1/4" past TDC on the compression stroke. If one of the valves has excessive lash, that's the one that is sticking.
> 
> Spray a little carburetor cleaner on it and or some of your WD-40 and work it in and out by hand until it closes all the way and the valve lash is where it's suppose to be.
> 
> When you reinstall the valve cover, you will need some high temp silicone sealant to use as there is no gasket.


Grateful that you posted your suggestions here. We just had a mishap with the gas pressure washer falling in the pool, too. Same story as original poster.  We are following your steps closely...hopefully as "non-mechanical" people, we can get this brand new machine to run again. Thought I'd let you know that years later your advice is still appreciated by strangers!


----------

